# Saying Hi



## highlandsaf (Jun 24, 2009)

Hi Guys/ Gals Just purchased new GT-R Drove back from dealers last night and managed 29 mpg not bad really.

Cars Currently in my stable are MG -SVR /Honda NSX /Lister Jaguar . 

I must say I gave some guy from the forum some stick over buying a "Datsun" and ended up taking delivery before him!! No doubt I'll get some stick ??

Any Hi And look forward to chatting and meeting you guys in person

Regards Steve :chuckle:


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 16, 2008)

Not some guy......just an ex SV owner. Wow said it. 

What's an SV these guys may ask? See bottom of post.

Any ways well done Steve.

I'm still waiting and waiting. 

Look forward to seeing your Datsun soon.










Wish I still had this MG though!


----------



## highlandsaf (Jun 24, 2009)

Hi Jerry Must say the car is magic. Have booked it in to lichfields to have some park sensors fitted and an anti highjack device, Wife said she would feel more comfortable if she heard a beep prior to hitting the object ??? I can just about get the car inthe garage alng side the SVR . It's bigger than I thought. 
Any way give us a shout and I'll come and tease you 

Steve:chuckle:


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 16, 2008)

Hw does it compare to the SV? Or is that a very silly question? 

I imagine the SV feels like a truck i comparison. Just seen from your profile you have a NSX - that must a very special car. I've considered buying one for everyday.


----------



## Eaze (Jun 19, 2009)

Wow nice lineup. Someone has some deep pockets!


----------



## highlandsaf (Jun 24, 2009)

Deep pockets I wish ??

Comparing the two cars well The MG was built on a shoe string budget but has amazing looks and handles really well . The GTR has had a blank cheque book thrown at it and as old Clarkson said its a whole new yard stick!!! I must say I haven't been this impressed with a car before I think that says it all ?


----------



## highlandsaf (Jun 24, 2009)

*spin*

Jerry let me get is past the 1200 service and I meet you somewhere and you can have a spin .


----------

